# Municipal Police



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

I am curious about the Municipal Police. How do you apply, what do they do, How's the pay etc...


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm assuming you mean the Boston Munis. It's a civil service job. You gotta take the exam to get on now.


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

I didn't see them listed on the Civil Service Department selection. Is sort of like the MBTA, everyone is on their list? What are their duties, pay, training etc...?


Officer Dunngeon said:


> I'm assuming you mean the Boston Munis. It's a civil service job. You gotta take the exam to get on now.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Wolfman said:


> I've heard that Muni Girls are pretty hot.:naughty:


Hahahahahaha... no, just me. Seriously.

I have no idea what was up with the last CS exam, they were supposed to be listed as a choice. Maybe by putting down "Boston" for residency preference included the Munis automatically. Maybe they are doing it the way they used to for the "T", I really don't know.

They patrol all properties owned and operated by the City of Boston. This includes parks, schools, municipal buildings, etc. Training is through an MCTC academy and the pay... I can think of better things to talk about. :wl:


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

Don't you also need to have/maintain Boston residency?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Yep.


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

Okay then, pay aside, as a Boston Resident I will [we think] be eligable for the Boston Police, Municipal Poilce and T....

How big is the Minui Dept. and do a lot of officers lateral elsewhere?



Officer Dunngeon said:


> Yep.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

The Transit Police (MBTA) is no longer an automatic choice. You have to pick it as a preference.

There's probably around 60 officers now including site officers. There have been some lateral transfers in the past couple of years.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I hear the Munis (administration) dropped the ball and did not get some type of CS paperwork in so they are not a choice in the 2005 CS exam. Any elaboration on that or is it another silly rumor.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Aaron, aren't you the doggone Chatham chief yet? :A:


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Yeah, right!!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Nah, there's no truth to that rumor. I asked around a bit, it seems that everyone seems to think that the eligible list will be generated from those who listed Boston as a choice on the exam.

Not that it matters though, they're not hiring anyway.


----------

